# Extra Credit Question -Wheego Whip switch to 6v/72v HELP



## ElectricMillwright (May 12, 2014)

Hello,

I want to replace my tired 8v 170AH AGM batteries in my Wheego ASAP. I want to switch to 6v 220AH to increase the range. The car has 12 times 8v thus 96v. I have tested it at 72 volts by running it on nine 8v batteries, I am okay with the reduced speed. The charger is a Delta Q 9600, will it charge the 12 6v batteries at 72 volts total? Please tell me any facts I am overlooking.


----------



## GoAhead92 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I also drive a Wheego and here's what I think I know.
The Delta Q on my Wheego can be reprogrammed with different algorithms, so I'm guessing yours probably can be too. However, on the 96 volt model, the range of voltage may not go down that low, so it may require a different charger. 72 volt Delta Qs do appear on eBay from time to time. You may search old posts for "Frodus + Delta" for more programming info.
IDk what your cost for the 6 V batteries are, but my preferred path to more range as economically as practical would be using EVTVs blue calb 100s. At $95 each and a huge weight savings I'd expect about the double the 18 miles my Wheego w/lead currently provides. Switching to LiFePo4 would work best with the charger reprogrammed. 
My 2 cents..


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

More info on these please...EVTVs blue calb 100s, for $95.00?


----------

